# Hashi's and skipped heartbeats



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

I have hashi's and been on Nathurethroid for a year. Started at 1/8th of a grain and just upped to 1 1/4 grains. 
I have annoying skipped heartbeats and I HATE them. Been to the doc, heart seems fine - even wore a heart monitor for 30 days and doc said the ones I had were "normal". 
Anyone else suffer with these? I am wondering if I am still under medicated. My last labs were in the toilet, though other than the skipped heartbeats I feel really good. I am 50 and going through perimenopause and that could be part of it too, but I am starting to think I am still not optimal. Here are last labs:

TSH - 2.48 (up from 1.05)
Free T4 - .06 (range: .06-1.2)
Free T3 - 189 (range: 190 - 210)

Told you they are in the toliet,,,,but the only ugly symptom are these stupid skipped beats. Any guesses?


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I have the skipped beats, too, (my cardiologist calls them PVCs, premature ventricular contractions) and I have them when I'm both hypo or hyper. Your labs still look really hypo so that may be why you are having them. They are very annoying (and scary when you don't know what's happening), but mine usually go away once my thyroid gets more stable.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

jenny v said:


> I have the skipped beats, too, (my cardiologist calls them PVCs, premature ventricular contractions) and I have them when I'm both hypo or hyper. Your labs still look really hypo so that may be why you are having them. They are very annoying (and scary when you don't know what's happening), but mine usually go away once my thyroid gets more stable.


This why I bumped up my meds. Hopefully they will go away or at least lighten up a bit.


----------

